
Twitter removes Donald Trump's account from searches for offensive terms - abrax3141
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/01/26/twitter-removes-donald-trumps-account-searches-asshole-bigot/
======
boulos
I'm disappointed that you chose to editorialize the actual headline: "Twitter
removes Donald Trump's account from searches for offensive terms". The for
offensive terms is really important, and by removing it you've (seemingly
deliberately) engaged in click bait.

~~~
abrax3141
Sorry. My unintentional bad. (It takes 2 c/p actions to get the URL and title
bcs no one since emacs understands kill rings! HN should have a button called
[Load Title] that grabs the title given the URL.)

~~~
DanBC
There is a bookmarklet that can do this for you.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html)

------
mankash666
Why did Twitter edit responses? The algorithm is doing what it's designed to.

